# Wife suddenly wants me to get circumcised...I think this is ridiculous



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

My wife and I have been married for 6 years.She never has told me she has a problem with my uncircumcised penis.Yesterday she asked,"Do you ever think about getting circumcised"?And the discussion went on.It seems she doesn't like my uncircumcised penis.I've done a lot of reading online about this today.A study actually said that circumcision removes 20,000 nerve endings from the penis.And it is widely reported that uncircumcised men have more sensitivity.Im upset and confused.I do not want to get circumcised.My wife actually claimed to have told me this before.Her brother got circumcised years ago,and she claims to have talked to me about getting circumcised when she told me about her brother.That had to have been a one sentence or something of that nature and not a full conversation because I would have remembered it.So do any men have experiences with their wives wanting them to get circumcised?Any women prefer an uncircumcised penis?Why?Have you ever told a man you wanted him to get circumcised?


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I think your wife is way out of line. Asking you to surgically alter your own body with a risky and painful, nonreversable procedure is not OK. 

What led to this discussion?


----------



## hotshot (Feb 5, 2013)

I agree with little deer. My bigger question is, she must have been good with it to marry you, why is a problem now?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I wanted my H to get circumcised because his foreskin does not stretch over the head of his penis. Since the tip of his penis never comes out he doesn't feel much during sex and therefore didn't really get into sex. We can not have sex without him using a condom because it hurts him for the foreskin to stretch. He didn't tell me it hurt him for a long time and just avoided sex. Unfortunately both of us were naive to the fact that the foreskin is supposed to stretch over the head so i thought this was normal for uncircumcised guys. We only recently discovered that this is not normal. His foreskin issues made sex really unpleasant for us both which is why i wanted him to get circumcised. 

Other than that i find a circumcised man more visually appealing. The thought of giving a bj to a circumcised guy is much less appealing. But i wouldn't ask my H to get circumcised just for that.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

hotshot said:


> I agree with little deer. My bigger question is, she must have been good with it to marry you, why is a problem now?


Well she says she didn't want to hurt my feelings....


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

*LittleDeer* said:


> I think your wife is way out of line. Asking you to surgically alter your own body with a risky and painful, nonreversable procedure is not OK.
> 
> What led to this discussion?


Well we were basically talking about sex and our likes and dislikes.And she just asked have you ever thought about getting circumcised.


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

Don't do it! Whatever your wife's issue with you will not be resolved by removing your foreskin. Dig deeper. 

Did you tell her about your research? about why you would be unwilling? If so, How did she respond. 

Is there a chance that there is a second penis that you are being compared to?


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Tell her you think her boobs are flat and she should get implants until they are a size KK. Tell her you never liked them before and are only bringing it up since she suddenly has developed the openness in the relationship to point out what you both think is ugly about one another.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

I have never been with anyone uncircumcised. Have you asked her if there is a difference between sex with a man who is and isn't? If this is a visual thing, I can't imagine she would have married you. I have heard of some grown men being circumcised and I can't imagine the pain with erections during the healing process. 

To answer your question.....If, in the future, I ever have relations with a man who is uncircumcised, I would NEVER request he get a circumcision. I think that is totally uncalled for. If it ain't broke, don't try to fix it.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Why does she want this? This is not something to be taken lightly. She does not seem to realize what she is asking. 

Having this done in adulthood is potentially traumatic. There is risk of infection, pain, decreased sensitivity compared to what you feel now. 

It is usually done when there is a problem with the foreskin like he previous posters husband. 

Your wife seems to be asking this on a whim. She does not know why the procedure was done on the BIL. 

Get more info from her as to why. Tell her about your research about the procedure. then ask her if is so serious a reason as to make you go through the proceedure. 

This will make it seem like you are taking her into consideration in your decision. It is your body though. If you asked her to get her labia trimmed, how woukd she react? 

No matter what you talk about, please don't have the proceedure done.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

kingsfan said:


> Tell her you think her boobs are flat and she should get implants until they are a size KK. Tell her you never liked them before and are only bringing it up since she suddenly has developed the openness in the relationship to point out what you both think is ugly about one another.


:rofl::lol:


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2007)

She is way out of line. Tell her to forget it.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Tell her the skin on her face is looking a bit rough and you would like for her to get a chemical peel.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> *Tell her you think her boobs are flat and she should get implants until they are a size KK.* Tell her you never liked them before and are only bringing it up since she suddenly has developed the openness in the relationship to point out what you both think is ugly about one another.


Ummm... I would hazard a guess that they already were pretty close to that size, since she had weight loss surgery not long ago. Remember that? Yea, Jack I is THAT guy....


----------



## Layla79 (Feb 6, 2013)

No disrespect, but her asking you to alter a part of your body is just plain crazy, in my eyes.
When you are married, you make a commitment to love your partner and accept them just the way they are. Plain and simple. 

I would advise you to not do it if you are not comfortable with the idea. It's your body after all. I'm sure she would not like it if the tables were turned, and you suggested she alter a part of her body.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Jack, I wouldn't entertain the discussion twice. For that matter I don't think women should get boob jobs or other surgery for anyone except for themselves either. Now if you say you talked into some work then my opinion changes as to what you should be willing to do.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

jfv said:


> Don't do it! Whatever your wife's issue with you will not be resolved by removing your foreskin. Dig deeper.
> 
> Did you tell her about your research? about why you would be unwilling? If so, How did she respond.
> 
> Is there a chance that there is a second penis that you are being compared to?


No,I haven't told her about my research,but I will.No,there is no second penis.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

SaltInWound said:


> If this is a visual thing, I can't imagine she would have married you.


Well apparently it is.She says she never told me for fear of my feelings getting hurt and getting upset.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Jack I said:


> Well apparently it is.She says she never told me for fear of my feelings getting hurt and getting upset.


And now, she has no problem with hurting your feelings because of the "requests" you have made of late? Granted, you (I think?) stopped badgering her about anal, and I would assume you have given up on the idea of going to a prostitute for it, correct? Sorry, Jack, but things like that are difficult to forget, even when one deletes the thread. Anyway, I'm not going to link every. single. one. of your threads dealing with the sexual problems you are having with your wife. I believe the people of TAM are more than capable of wading through them on their own. The one thing I will say about it is SOME believe there is less sensation after being circumcised. You are having issues with premature ejaculation. It may, or may not help with this, but I don't believe that would be reason to get it done. Personally, I love the look of my circumcised husband, and I would never get involved with a man who is not circumcised. Personal preference, everyone has them. If she didn't like the foreskin, she should have spoken up long ago. However, my guess is that she was afraid you would leave her back then, and her self esteem was probably quite low, due to being obese, correct? 

You have a LOT of issues between you, all spelled out in your threads. This is just one more in a LONG line of dysfunction.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> And now, she has no problem with hurting your feelings because of the "requests" you have made of late? Granted, you (I think?) stopped badgering her about anal, and I would assume you have given up on the idea of going to a prostitute for it, correct? Sorry, Jack, but things like that are difficult to forget, even when one deletes the thread. Anyway, I'm not going to link every. single. one. of your threads dealing with the sexual problems you are having with your wife. I believe the people of TAM are more than capable of wading through them on their own. The one thing I will say about it is SOME believe there is less sensation after being circumcised. You are having issues with premature ejaculation. It may, or may not help with this, but I don't believe that would be reason to get it done. Personally, I love the look of my circumcised husband, and I would never get involved with a man who is not circumcised. Personal preference, everyone has them. If she didn't like the foreskin, she should have spoken up long ago. However, my guess is that she was afraid you would leave her back then, and her self esteem was probably quite low, due to being obese, correct?
> 
> You have a LOT of issues between you, all spelled out in your threads. This is just one more in a LONG line of dysfunction.


I think you may be on to something about the reason she never brought it up before.She had her low self-esteem issues due to her weight yes.Maybe she didn't think any other man would want her or something,and was afraid of me getting upset and leaving,and felt like she had to just deal with my uncircumcised penis.And I'm not sure if this issue is related to the issues raised in my previous threads.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Have you asked her why?

Do you wash underneath the skin and rid of all the '****-cheese' and sh-t lol
Cause that's normally when MY wife suggests circumsicion (or more of a "clean it up or get circumsized! Don't gross me out again" kinda thing)


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

tmi


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

Jack I said:


> My wife and I have been married for 6 years.She never has told me she has a problem with my uncircumcised penis.Yesterday she asked,"Do you ever think about getting circumcised"?And the discussion went on.It seems she doesn't like my uncircumcised penis.I've done a lot of reading online about this today.A study actually said that circumcision removes 20,000 nerve endings from the penis.And it is widely reported that uncircumcised men have more sensitivity.Im upset and confused.I do not want to get circumcised.My wife actually claimed to have told me this before.Her brother got circumcised years ago,and she claims to have talked to me about getting circumcised when she told me about her brother.That had to have been a one sentence or something of that nature and not a full conversation because I would have remembered it.So do any men have experiences with their wives wanting them to get circumcised?Any women prefer an uncircumcised penis?Why?Have you ever told a man you wanted him to get circumcised?


NO!!!! NO! NO! NO!

Female circumcision is considered cruel/brutal and is likewise illegal in this country. WHY IN THE HELL is male circumcision legal?!?!?! Sorry, my wife and I are intactivists and prefer to say intact, rather than uncircumcised. Saying uncircumcised sounds like being circumcised is the default state and one choses to lose their circumcision - to be uncircumcised. Though I was circumcised 3 days after my birth, my wife and I have done much research on this, and have decided it's wrong and chose not to circumcise our son. My mom had a problem with it, but I put her in her place on this issue. Her rationale was that a son should look like his father. I argue that losing one's little toe at birth is less detrimental to one's life than circumcision.
/rant

Modifying a body part is fine (as long as its done safely, by a licensed professional, and in a sterile environment), if that's what YOU want, but NO ONE should be forcing or even trying to convince you to change your body. This is your body, and having a circumcision could be really damaging to your sex life. I have even heard it argued, that more damage is likely when an adult gets a circumcision vice an infant (ie. lower sensitivity levels in the adult).

By the way, I am student at an American medical school, and my stance on circumcision directly contradicts the most recent publication from the American Academy of Pediatrics regarding the matter (they actually SUPPORT the operation  :scratchhead. Just adding this info so you know that not all doctors agree on the matter (I know, I'm not a doctor, yet, but I am in my 3rd year, so I know my stuff pretty well).


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Thundarr said:


> tmi


:rofl:
Well OP needs to check ALL the angles lol

There MUST be a reason she wants him cut


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> And now, she has no problem with hurting your feelings because of the "requests" you have made of late? Granted, you (I think?) stopped badgering her about anal, and I would assume you have given up on the idea of going to a prostitute for it, correct? Sorry, Jack, but things like that are difficult to forget, even when one deletes the thread. Anyway, I'm not going to link every. single. one. of your threads dealing with the sexual problems you are having with your wife. I believe the people of TAM are more than capable of wading through them on their own. The one thing I will say about it is SOME believe there is less sensation after being circumcised. You are having issues with premature ejaculation. It may, or may not help with this, but I don't believe that would be reason to get it done. Personally, I love the look of my circumcised husband, and* I would never get involved with a man who is not* *circumcised*. Personal preference, everyone has them. If she didn't like the foreskin, she should have spoken up long ago. However, my guess is that she was afraid you would leave her back then, and her self esteem was probably quite low, due to being obese, correct?
> 
> You have a LOT of issues between you, all spelled out in your threads. This is just one more in a LONG line of dysfunction.


You wouldn't be with someone over a piece of foreskin that can be pulled back? 
Christ you're shallow.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

My husband is uncut and I have never had an issue with it. It's just more to play with. 

I would have to say there is a whole lot more to this than just her not liking the "look" of an uncircumcised penis. This is her escape goat to the real problem.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Sigh... let's not turn this into a debate over whether it is right to get your child circumcised or not, mmmk? Jack asked if ladies have ever asked their SO to get circumcised. I mentioned that his wife MAY be bringing this up because of her PREVIOUS low self-esteem, and she may have been afraid before because she was afraid she would be alone. But it could also be related to ALL the other issues they have going on. I think THEY should discuss WHY she asked this, and if he doesn't want to do it, then he shouldn't do it. Just as she has the right to refuse certain requests he may make/has made.

I never asked my husband to get circumcised. His was done 8 days after he was born. Since I am not Jewish, our boys were done when they were one day old. I'm not debating whether we should or should not have done it. It's done. And we would choose to do it again, although we would probably have searched for a mohel to do it, even though I am not Jewish. But I digress...

My husband's circumcised penis has not inhibited our sex life. No problems with sensation, no problems when having sex, period. 

Anyway, like I said, this isn't the thread to debate infant circumcision. There's one in the debate section already.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

jfv said:


> You wouldn't be with someone over a piece of foreskin that can be pulled back?
> Christ you're shallow.


Well, I guess it's a good thing I married a man who was circumcised when he was a baby, huh? Everyone has their own preferences. I don't like the look of an uncircumcised penis. So what? What difference does MY preference make to YOU? I am happy with my husband's penis. Again, what does it matter TO YOU?

ETA: I did like how you focused on the part where I said I would never be with an uncircumcised man, but not the part where I said I like MY HUSBAND'S penis... which happens to be circumcised.... so liking my husband's penis makes me shallow. Awesome! :smthumbup:


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

jfv said:


> You wouldn't be with someone over a piece of foreskin that can be pulled back?
> Christ you're shallow.


Right what do women have against uncircumcised penises?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

...

Meh, I still vote the 'its the cheese'


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Sigh... let's not turn this into a debate over whether it is right to get your child circumcised or not, mmmk? Jack asked if ladies have ever asked their SO to get circumcised. I mentioned that his wife MAY be bringing this up because of her PREVIOUS low self-esteem, and she may have been afraid before because she was afraid she would be alone. But it could also be related to ALL the other issues they have going on. I think THEY should discuss WHY she asked this, and if he doesn't want to do it, then he shouldn't do it. Just as she has the right to refuse certain requests he may make/has made.
> 
> I never asked my husband to get circumcised. His was done 8 days after he was born. Since I am not Jewish, our boys were done when they were one day old. I'm not debating whether we should or should not have done it. It's done. And we would choose to do it again, although we would probably have searched for a mohel to do it, even though I am not Jewish. But I digress...
> 
> ...


You are correct. I apologize to the OP for hijacking the thread. I wasn't aware there was a debate thread. I'll take my rantings and ravings over there.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Jack I said:


> Right what do women have against uncircumcised penises?


GMAFB Jack. Considering the BS you have pulled on your wife in the last few months? MY preference of circumcised vs uncircumcised should not even concern you. I stated my personal preference and the fact that I am HAPPY with my HUSBAND'S penis. So, it makes me shallow because I LIKE how MY HUSBAND'S penis looks... GMAFB!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

He should be focusing on the cheese.

Hehe ok I'll stop... couldn't resist


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> My husband is uncut and I have never had an issue with it. It's just more to play with.
> 
> I would have to say there is a whole lot more to this than just her not liking the "look" of an uncircumcised penis. This is her escape goat to the real problem.


I'd say you are probably correct. I think there is a LOT more than just that she doesn't like how it looks...as I pointed out in the first post I made in the thread. It is likely related to all the nonsense Jack threw her way the last few months and she was saying it to shock him. Either way, they need to figure out WHY she said it in the first place, when she at least appeared to be ok with it in the beginning.


----------



## fetishwife (Apr 22, 2012)

I am a doctor also...dont do it unless you are having a medical problem with the foreskin.

I had it done to me as a baby (my dad did not and my brother did not)....my mother claims she cried about it and they pressured her...hum..

Personally I hate it......I wish I was intact. 

I have read posts by several women who state that the PIV sex is way way better. It helps with lube. It surely makes it more sensitive...

Its so funny too that in a culture obsessed with penis size....we would cut 1/3 (sometimes more) of the total skin surface area off this personal organ.

Its a horrible thing to do to a baby...it should be 100% illegal....it can always be done where the guy is 18 and can decide on his own....Muslims do it as teens...the pain is not that bad....

All the "medical" reasons for doing it to babies are really BS....there are excellent documentaries on this....

I would never ever allow my son to be circumcised...if I ever have one...no more than I would have allowed someone to take a scalpel to my daughters private parts.

No way.

Step back..it makes no sense to cut off this part of a man's body.....its absolutely religious tradition and that is it. Everything else are rationalizations.

There are exceptions for medical reasons...my 44 year old brother has medical problems that make it hard for him to take care of his hygiene...he got a serve urinary tract infection....and circ is a good option to prevent in future....

That is the exception..

Whatever your beliefs...natural selection or a creator....in either case a "higher power" put that skin there.....it should be left alone unless it actually causes a problem.

Everyone know about the case of the boy who had the entire penis zapped off during one....Dr John Money at Hopkins tried to have him raised as a girl....after having him castrated also.....

It never worked....it was a horror story and it ruined the mans life.

there are many other complication cases...

Its not worth even ONE case of a normal lovely baby boy losing his penis for life or partial functionality for life.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Sharp objects and penises shouldn't be in the same sentence together


----------



## fetishwife (Apr 22, 2012)

Also...I NEVER understand WOMEN who complain about foreskin...

Considering all the flaps and folds that they have in their own anatomy. 

I think its all beautiful and interesting. All variations. Should we be cutting labia's to a specific size...for cosmetic reasons?

I just cant understand where any women has a point of any kind.

This is just cultural and cosmetic....and beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

God sure hates his foreskins though, maybe that's an influence no?


----------



## Eros Turannos (Feb 4, 2013)

I've dated one guy who was uncirced. He was DISGUSTING. I can't tell you how many UTI's I got from his nasty habits of not cleaning. Not saying all uncirced guys are like that, but he turned me off. Not to mention I too like the look of a circed penis hands down. Would you date a woman who was 300lbs overweight? No? Are you shallow? It's just something that I care about, something that would make me definitely think twice before continuing in a relationship with a person due to my past experiences. Personal preference, and nothing to get bent out of shape over. Like Maricha said, it doesn't effect you.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

fetishwife said:


> I am a doctor also...dont do it unless you are having a medical problem with the foreskin.
> 
> Personally I hate it......I wish I was intact.
> 
> ...


Again, this thread is not about INFANT circumcision. It is about JACK'S WIFE requesting that HE get it done. So, the part of your post that is relevant to THIS thread is that he should not get it done unless it is medically necessary. The rest is better served in the thread in the debate section.

ETA: I'll even make it easy on people: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/politics-religion/50830-male-insight-male-circumcision.html

There's the debate thread.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Eros Turannos said:


> I've dated one guy who was uncirced. He was DISGUSTING. I can't tell you how many UTI's I got from his nasty habits of not cleaning. Not saying all uncirced guys are like that, but he turned me off. Not to mention I too like the look of a circed penis hands down. Would you date a woman who was 300lbs overweight? No? Are you shallow? It's just something that I care about, something that would make me definitely think twice before continuing in a relationship with a person due to my past experiences. Personal preference, and nothing to get bent out of shape over. Like Maricha said, it doesn't effect you.


And this is why I reckon it's the cheese. It has to be. I wasn't joking about it although it may have seemed like I was lol

I reckon OP's wife was just being nice hence she didn't bring it up until now.


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

fetishwife said:


> I am a doctor also...dont do it unless you are having a medical problem with the foreskin.
> 
> I had it done to me as a baby (my dad did not and my brother did not)....my mother claims she cried about it and they pressured her...hum..
> 
> ...


How I wish I could like your post a million times.


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> God sure hates his foreskins though, maybe that's an influence no?


...Then why is it there?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

For us to sacrifice to God! lol
Sorry, I just found the OT amusing


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Eros Turannos said:


> I've dated one guy who was uncirced. He was DISGUSTING. I can't tell you how many UTI's I got from his nasty habits of not cleaning. Not saying all uncirced guys are like that, but he turned me off. Not to mention I too like the look of a circed penis hands down. Would you date a woman who was 300lbs overweight? No? Are you shallow? It's just something that I care about, something that would make me definitely think twice before continuing in a relationship with a person due to my past experiences. Personal preference, and nothing to get bent out of shape over. Like Maricha said, it doesn't effect you.


Someone weighing 300lbs is a major health issue(diabetes, heart issues, joint issues, high blood pressure, etc. all common from obesity), while not liking an uncircumcised penis is purely cosmetic. There is a big difference there. The guy you dated had horrible hygiene issues, nothing more, nothing less(nothing to do with being uncirc.). I find it shallow when people won't give someone a chance because of the way they look(circ. vs. uncirc.). I find that to be wrong.


----------



## fetishwife (Apr 22, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Again, this thread is not about INFANT circumcision. It is about JACK'S WIFE requesting that HE get it done. So, the part of your post that is relevant to THIS thread is that he should not get it done unless it is medically necessary. The rest is better served in the thread in the debate section.
> 
> ETA: I'll even make it easy on people: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/politics-religion/50830-male-insight-male-circumcision.html
> 
> There's the debate thread.


Yea and he should not have it done now or then or ever...


----------



## fetishwife (Apr 22, 2012)

Eros Turannos said:


> I've dated one guy who was uncirced. He was DISGUSTING. I can't tell you how many UTI's I got from his nasty habits of not cleaning. Not saying all uncirced guys are like that, but he turned me off. Not to mention I too like the look of a circed penis hands down. Would you date a woman who was 300lbs overweight? No? Are you shallow? It's just something that I care about, something that would make me definitely think twice before continuing in a relationship with a person due to my past experiences. Personal preference, and nothing to get bent out of shape over. Like Maricha said, it doesn't effect you.


He sounds like a filthy disgusting person. He would probably be the same either way. 

This is similar to saying that you dont like a certain race as someone of that race beat you up in the past. 

Its a normal reaction to associate....but most certainly if it was ME I would be clean as a whistle...

Some women are gross down there too....does that make all female genitals dirty and gross?


----------



## Eros Turannos (Feb 4, 2013)

It doesn't matter much anymore because my husband is circed. Though like I said, there's only been one uncirced guy I've been with and I didn't exactly go around polling guys before dating them, so it naturally hasn't come up much in my life. If it had and there had been some good experiences to outweigh the bad, then idk how I would feel now. But as it stands, logically I know not all uncirced guys are gross, and I know that he in particular was, circed or not. But I have nothing to replace the memory of it all and I still like circed over uncirced in general. Always will I suppose, and I honestly have no intention of changing preferences of penis style when I have other things to work on about myself.


----------



## HalfGrin (Apr 8, 2012)

Just be a good boy and get it done.

You'll get a decreased risk of developing prostate cancer, a lower chance of contracting sexually transmitted diseases, and less time in the shower or less odor -- depending on your bathing habits.

She'll get a lower chance of developing bacterial infections and a stylish new tool to try out.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well... I can understand how one bad experience can really fudge up one's standards, as well as how a spouse will pretty much dictate your standards.

My 3rd lady friend in my youth had bad hair issues, refused to shave even though she had a forest down there that reached up to her belly button. I stopped dating Caucasian after that, perhaps it's shallow but meh. My wife is half Caucasian but has very natural smooth skin and soft hairs hence she doesn't really have to maintain herself too much so she was the exception. If my wife suddenly decides to call it quits then unfortunately I would remain just as choosy (and even more so) with the hairiness of my women.

It does pay to be more open minded I guess, but for now, it's not something I have to worry about. Unless of course my wife turns around and says "you know what, fk it, lets divorce"

EDIT: I think the term for this is "spousal bias" or something *shrug*


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

HalfGrin said:


> Just be a good boy and get it done.
> 
> You'll get a decreased risk of developing prostate cancer, a lower chance of contracting sexually transmitted diseases, and less time in the shower or less odor -- depending on your bathing habits.
> 
> She'll get a lower chance of developing bacterial infections and a stylish new tool to try out.


There is no medical reason for him to get it done, so why go through an unnecessary procedure? 

The stats on what you mentioned as 'benefits' of being circumcised are so minuscule that they really make no difference at all. The best way to avoid sexually transmitted diseases is to use protection, not a 2 percent less chance from being circumcised. It only takes seconds to properly clean an uncircumcised penis, so I don't see how that much "less time" in the shower would really make a difference. The only medically necessary reason to get circumcised would be if the man were having issues with UTIs and in that case, yes it would be helpful. Otherwise, it is purely cosmetic or a religious choice. 

I am not saying he is in the right, because he has done some dumb sh!t to his wife, but getting a circumcision for no reason other than cosmetic issues would be a bad choice.


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

HalfGrin said:


> Just be a good boy and get it done.
> 
> You'll get a decreased risk of developing prostate cancer, a lower chance of contracting sexually transmitted diseases, and less time in the shower or less odor -- depending on your bathing habits.
> 
> She'll get a lower chance of developing bacterial infections and a stylish new tool to try out.


Please tell me you are kidding, because none of what you say is true.


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> There is no medical reason for him to get it done, so why go through an unnecessary procedure?
> 
> The stats on what you mentioned as 'benefits' of being circumcised are so minuscule that they really make no difference at all. The best way to avoid sexually transmitted diseases is to use protection, not a 2 percent less chance from being circumcised. It only takes seconds to properly clean an uncircumcised penis, so I don't see how that much "less time" in the shower would really make a difference. The only medically necessary reason to get circumcised would be if the man were having issues with UTIs and in that case, yes it would be helpful. Otherwise, it is purely cosmetic or a religious choice.
> 
> I am not saying he is in the right, because he has done some dumb sh!t to his wife, but getting a circumcision for no reason other than cosmetic issues would be a bad choice.


I agree with everything you said, except for the first clause of the last sentence: He should not get a circumcision just because he's a d-bag to his wife.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm still awaiting OP's response in regards to the cheese.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Ummm... I would hazard a guess that they already were pretty close to that size, since she had weight loss surgery not long ago. Remember that? Yea, Jack I is THAT guy....


Ahh, yes. The other part of the story. Don't you just hate having to wade through a thread to find out there is more to the story? Perhaps she's after to lop off half his manhood just to be annoying in retaliation?



HalfGrin said:


> Just be a good boy and get it done.


What a horse**** comment. You're not a 'bad boy' if you don't get it done. If you don't get a boob lift, are you a 'bad girl'?

You can debate back and forth whether or not it's a good idea to get circumcised or not (I'm both circumcised and would have it done again personally), but what shouldn't be debated is if the woman should 'tell' or 'ask' her man to get it done. It's a surgical procedure which permanently alters a persons body. That choice should be his and his alone, barring some unforeseen medical issue that would make it a necessity.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Circumcision is a terrible idea IMO. In my country it's practically unheard of unless it's for religious reasons.

For me it would be difficult to imagine the loss of sensitivity that would happen from the procedure. Right now, if I were to pull back my foreskin and go about my daily business the experience would be painful and irritating. It is THAT sensitive. 

Circumcision forces the loss of sensitivity because of continuous exposure to pubic hair, skin, fabric etc.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Daneosaurus said:


> Female circumcision is considered cruel/brutal and is likewise illegal in this country. WHY IN THE HELL is male circumcision legal?!?!?!


Female circumcision generally very different from male circumcision. When males are circumcised, some skin is removed. When women are ‘circumcised’ in the manner is it done to millions of women in 3rd world countries, the clitoris and labia are removed and the women is sewn up to leave only an opening big enough for a penis. The purpose is to prevent women from enjoying sex. 

Female circumcision is illegal in all Western countries to prevent immigrants from performing this total removed of a girls external genitalia.


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Personally, I love the look of my circumcised husband, and I would never get involved with a man who is not circumcised.


WTF am I reading?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ As I mentioned before, its spousal bias! Chill!

It's not like she said uncircumcised men are this or that or something


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

TheStranger said:


> Circumcision forces the loss of sensitivity because of continuous exposure to pubic hair, skin, fabric etc.


Good Lord, you mean it could have been more sensitive than it already is!? Thanks Mom & Dad!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

T&T said:


> Good Lord, you mean it could have been more sensitive than it already is!? Thanks Mom & Dad!


:rofl:


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> When males are circumcised, some skin is removed.


Your labia minora is "some skin." 

Are you willing to permanently sacrifice "some skin" if your husband asked you to?


----------



## Zig (Oct 6, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Female circumcision generally very different from male circumcision. When males are circumcised, some skin is removed. When women are ‘circumcised’ in the manner is it done to millions of women in 3rd world countries, the clitoris and labia are removed and the women is sewn up to leave only an opening big enough for a penis. The purpose is to prevent women from enjoying sex.
> 
> Female circumcision is illegal in all Western countries to prevent immigrants from performing this total removed of a girls external genitalia.


"Yeah, male circumcision is TOTALLY different from female circumcision. I mean, it's not like you're taking a knife to a newly born infant's genit.......Oh wait"


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I have to say I am extremely surprised that people are actually comparing male circumcision to female circumcision. There are not even in the same category. People need to do their research if they actually believe the two are similar.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Anonymous07 said:


> I have to say I am extremely surprised that people are actually comparing male circumcision to female circumcision. There are not even in the same category. People need to do their research if they actually believe the two are similar.


No surprise that it's somebody _without_ a penis that says cutting one is no big deal.

Yep, as far as I'm concerned they are exactly the same thing. Nobody is cutting the genitalia of any child of mine.

Some FGM goes to the extreme of removing the clitoris and that's a _little_ worse. When it comes to the sexual equivalency, the foreskin is much like the labia minora and the gland of the penis is like the clitoris. Removing the foreskin is cutting off 20,000 nerve endings AND it is permanently altering the function of the gland because it will dry out and no longer be as sensitive.

Women presume that since a guy can still orgasm, it must still be all good. The reality is that sexual dysfunction is GREATLY increased. Ever have a man with PE? Good chance being cut contributed to it. In 10-20 years if your husband has ED, it can be in part due to being cut.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> No surprise that it's somebody _without_ a penis that says cutting one is no big deal.
> 
> Yep, as far as I'm concerned they are exactly the same thing. Nobody is cutting the genitalia of any child of mine.


If you have read anything I have written in this thread, you'll see how I feel about male circumcision. 

However, female circumcision is not even close to being similar to that of what male circumcision is. I have done research on both and did a long research paper on female circumcision. The two are extremely different.

Info on FGM: http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs241/en/

Male circumcision can have medical benefits, as I previously talked about in regards to UTIs. FGM has absolutely nothing that would be beneficial.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I bet if they researched it, they'd find that the rates of STI are lower after FGM. Probably the biggest factor is that it reduces promiscuity.

Neither are a good excuse to mutilate either gender.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Anonymous07 said:


> I have done research on both and did a long research paper on female circumcision. The two are extremely different.


Yep, because FGM is only practiced in a small portion of the world and condemned over most of the rest of it whereas mutilation of infant males is promoted all over the world.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> I bet if they researched it, they'd find that the rates of STI are lower after FGM. Probably the biggest factor is that it reduces promiscuity.
> 
> Neither are a good excuse to mutilate either gender.


Girls/Women with FGM have higher rates of infections, which has already been studied. 

It reduces promiscuity because it makes it extremely physically painful to have sex. 

The two are not similar at all.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Anonymous07 said:


> The two are not similar at all.


Easy to say when you're not mutilated because of societal pressure when I and most of the men on this thread have been.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know if many circumsized men are complaining =/

I wonder if there are folks here on this forum who went through adult circumcision and can tell the difference between cut/uncut and whether the 20,000 nerve endings include the pleasure centers.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> I don't know if many circumsized men are complaining =/
> 
> I wonder if there are folks here on this forum who went through adult circumcision and can tell the difference between cut/uncut and whether the 20,000 nerve endings include the pleasure centers.


Most of the time it is done because of a dysfunction, so the guy will go from being unable to be sexual to being able to, so they will see it as a positive change.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I don't know if many circumsized men are complaining =/
> 
> I wonder if there are folks here on this forum who went through adult circumcision and can tell the difference between cut/uncut and whether the 20,000 nerve endings include the pleasure centers.


I'm not a man, nor do I know about before vs after being cut, but I can say that my husband is very sensitive there as an uncut man.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> I have to say I am extremely surprised that people are actually comparing male circumcision to female circumcision. There are not even in the same category. People need to do their research if they actually believe the two are similar.


You and Ele are correct A7. The motive and consequence of female circumcision is more extreme. I'm a circumcised male and it's not a big deal for me. Find a circumcised female who will say the same.

Ok guys, why not give merit to A7's and Ele's valid point that female circumcision affects women way more adversely than male circumcision affects us? It's blatently obvious they aren't talking about the concept of skin being cut but are rather talking about the affect it has and the motive for it. Little objectiveness please.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Thundarr said:


> I'm a circumcised male and it's not a big deal for me. Find a circumcised female who will say the same.


Given the environment where most of the victims of FGM live, they probably won't even be willing to talk about such subjects. Most of the women do want their own daughters to receive the same treatment though because they don't think a man would find her attractive without having it done.

That does sort of sound familiar huh?



Thundarr said:


> Ok guys, why not give merit to A7's and Ele's valid point that female circumcision affects women way more adversely than male circumcision affects us? It's blatently obvious they aren't talking about the concept of skin being cut but are rather talking about the affect it has and the motive for it. Little objectiveness please.


The affect depends on the level of FGM. It ranges from a ritual cut as practiced in oceana to severe destruction as practiced in North Africa. That means it can range from less severe than what is practiced here to far more devastating that robs a woman of any enjoyment.

The motive is very similar for both cases. You can talk about why it started - but why it continues is the same for both boys and girls being mutilated.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> Yep, because FGM is only practiced in a small portion of the world and condemned over most of the rest of it whereas mutilation of infant males is promoted all over the world.


Male circumcision is also practiced in a small portion of the world.

"Over 80% of the world's males are not circumcised. Though many people associate circumcision with Jews, most circumcised males are Muslims. The United States has the highest rate of non-religious circumcisions of male infants in the world (32.5%).


How Male Circumcision Harms Women

Over 140,000 Million women world wide have FGM. 
What is FGM? | Desert Flower Foundation

You have ignored that fact that FGM is equivalent to cutting off a man’s dVck so that he cannot enjoy sex. That's quite a bit different than cutting off lose skin.

I'm not advocating for circumcision. I'm just arguing against the nonsense that FGM is equivalent to male circumcision.

I elected to not have my son circumcised. I viewed it as unnecessary.

And I sure as hell would never allow any girl in my care to get FGM.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Given the environment where most of the victims of FGM live, they probably won't even be willing to talk about such subjects. Most of the women do want their own daughters to receive the same treatment though because they don't think a man would find her attractive without having it done.
> 
> That does sort of sound familiar huh?
> 
> ...


To be clear, I'm no fan of it for either sex and I don't think OP should consider it. Seems like nature gave us what we're supposed to have so I don't really buy the health reasons either. I do think it seems like a more important part is removed if a woman's trigger is gone. Maybe that's not common.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> Given the environment where most of the victims of FGM live, they probably won't even be willing to talk about such subjects. Most of the women do want their own daughters to receive the same treatment though because they don't think a man would find her attractive without having it done.
> 
> That does sort of sound familiar huh?
> 
> ...


I am talking about the more sever form we call FGM. 

Female circumcision only removes some skin, the hood around the clitoris. FGM is the more sever case in which they remove the external gentalia.

If you are going to take the argument that FGM does not matter because it's not done here or it's "only" done to some women in Africa and the Middle East, then don't expect a lot of women to give give a **** about if a male get circumcised. 

To compare FGM to male circumsition makes me ill.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> If you are going to take the argument that FGM does not matter because it's not done here or it's "only" done to some women in Africa and the Middle East, then don't expect a lot of women to give give a **** about if a male get circumcised.


I turn that right back around: The fact that you don't seem to get upset about it happening to little boys here then why should I care about girls over there?



EleGirl said:


> To compare FGM to male circumsition makes me ill.


Good - because it should all make you ill.

Oh, let's not forget - you weren't mutilated either, so you're only talking about it in the abstract here. I'm talking about something I personally had happen to me. Perhaps that's why I take it personal?


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

I am with EleGirl. FGM is NOT circumcision, it is truly mutilation. I am against all circumcision that is not medically necessary - to include religious reasons. In this country, we outlawed the most extreme portions of other religions (especially Santeria). So to continue to allow this for religious reasons is also absurd. The operation should be outlawed, unless medically necessary - and in most cases it isn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

In many cases the effects of circumcision for males don't reveal themselves until much later in life. As men live past fifty, the flip side becomes apparent when the feeling leaves during intercourse and that which used to take work to keep from happening in five minutes or less, then takes as much as an hour to happen and in some cases never happens for men.
The disadvantage then becomes that his partner may have reached an age where they don't want to be doing it, anyway so it becomes one more reasion for denial.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

michzz said:


> Nothing like a good thread jacking to obscure the discussion.


Blame me.... and the fact that I am biased toward my husband's penis.... I think that's what derailed it in the first place. 

However, I will reiterate: *Jack, if you have no medical reason, no problems with your penis, then do not do it just to make her happy... IF, in fact, she was even serious about it.* I have my doubts about that. I truly suspect she threw out an outlandish request, merely as payback for the anal request (badgering)... OH! here's a thought! Draw up a contract! Tell her that you will get circumcised, if she will consent to anal. AND, get it notarized. Legal document, neither can back out....

(no, people, I don't mean that. I was being sarcastic)

Jack, don't get it done. Yes, I have stated my preference. But I will also state that I would not... I repeat *WOULD NOT* ask a man to get circumcised just to make me happy. 

Now, some have stated that I am shallow because, as RD pointed out, I have *spousal bias*. I have zero intention of having sex with any man other than my husband, for the rest of my life. So, really, my preferences are moot. My preferences are related to the man in my bed...the man I married...who happens to be circumcised.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I don't know if many circumsized men are complaining =/
> 
> I wonder if there are folks here on this forum who went through adult circumcision and can tell the difference between cut/uncut and whether the 20,000 nerve endings include the pleasure centers.


I am another one. How many do you need?

Are you serious about the nerve endings including pleasure centers? Maybe I don't quite understand what you mean by pleasure center. I am quite certain those nerve endings include "pain centers". Having been denied those nerve endings against my will I never be able decide for myself if those nerve endings provide pleasure. There are however many millions of men who will state they feel pleasure from those nerve endings.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Blame me.... and the fact that I am biased toward my husband's penis.... I think that's what derailed it in the first place.
> 
> However, I will reiterate: *Jack, if you have no medical reason, no problems with your penis, then do not do it just to make her happy... IF, in fact, she was even serious about it.* I have my doubts about that. I truly suspect she threw out an outlandish request, merely as payback for the anal request (badgering)... OH! here's a thought! Draw up a contract! Tell her that you will get circumcised, if she will consent to anal. AND, get it notarized. Legal document, neither can back out....
> 
> ...




The bolded line from a previous post in this thread is what I believe has ruffled some feathers. Of course you would never ask a man to get circumcised to make you happy. How could you? Who would you ask, the pizza delivery guy? You would never be involved with a man who is not circumcised. You would never have married your husband unless he was circumcised. 

If a man were to make such a statement such as "I would never get involved with a women who is not/does not have/does not do xyz," many would accuse him of being shallow. You may not be one of those. I hope you are not. That would make you a hypocrite, and I am certain that is not the case. 

Clearly "female circumcision or FGM" as it is understood is more severe than MGM. Does that make it OK ? 

MGM is not benign.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Just curious "Jack" there are posts referring to you previously wanting anal sex with spouse and it no going over well. My husband is uncircumsized also and anal sex was quite frankly..oww..oww.. and double oww at first. He is large to start with and longer than most...that extra skin makes him even thicker. Extra lube and take slow at first and now it is very enjoyable.

I would recommend you sit down with her and dicuss both issues. If ypu are not comfortable with getting cut tell her. Ask her why she would ask and that it offended you. Comunication...communication.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I'm still awaiting OP's response in regards to the cheese.


I actually make a pretty good effort to wash down there.Even more so in the last couples of years when I read an article saying uncircumcised men have to make more of an effort to keep that area clean.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

StargateFan said:


> If a man were to make such a statement such as "I would never get involved with a women who is not/does not have/does not do xyz," many would accuse him of being shallow. You may not be one of those. I hope you are not. That would make you a hypocrite, and I am certain that is not the case.


You are correct. If a man doesn't want a woman with large breasts... don't get involved with a woman with large breasts. If a man doesn't want a woman with tiny breasts...don't get involved with a woman with tiny breasts. My husband was born and raised Jewish. I knew of the bris they had on the 8th day, even before we married. And, when he and I met, people weren't all up in arms over male circumcision like so many are now. Maybe had he not been circumcised, I might be saying differently. I really don't know. I never saw uncircumcised until after we married, and doing searches because of the controversy over it. Seeing the difference... I prefer how my husband's looks. But faulting a man if he prefers one breast size over another? Or something similar? No, I don't. Personal preference is just that...personal preference.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Have you asked her why?
> 
> Do you wash underneath the skin and rid of all the '****-cheese' and sh-t lol
> Cause that's normally when MY wife suggests circumsicion (or more of a "clean it up or get circumsized! Don't gross me out again" kinda thing)


I have a friend who has a male horse who is a gelding. Apparently due to them having being gelded, they need help with cleaning of their equine male member. By hand. 

Just thought I'd mention that!


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

michzz said:


> I don't think she really cares whether or not you are circumcised.
> 
> She just wants to make you hurt there.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say so..Yes I was pissed off about the lack of anal sex.But I don't think she would try to "retaliate" in this way.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Jack I said:


> I wouldn't say so..Yes I was pissed off about the lack of anal sex.But I don't think she would try to "retaliate" in this way.


I think you are being mean, Jack. I think you should acquiesce to her perfectly reasonable request that you be circumcised. Just so long as she agrees to a female circumcision at the same time!

Unless there's an issue of hygiene or some physical problem your being uncircumcised causes her?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Jack I said:


> I wouldn't say so..Yes I was pissed off about the lack of anal sex.But I don't think she would try to "retaliate" in this way.


Pissed off? Mild understatement. You believed you were ENTITLED to it...to the point that you had actually entertained the idea of seeing a prostitute just to get what you wanted. Fortunately, you didn't go through with that, or if you did, you never posted about it. And never brought THAT subject up to her either. She probably would have cut it off right then and there, had you said you were going to pay for it, just to have your way! 

Jack, there are a few of your threads I have seen no resolution to... just...trailed off/abandoned. Have you come clean to her about your "happy ending" lap dance?
Did you ever decide what was being done with her sister's child (did you adopt her or let her go into foster care)? Ummm... oh, and your issue with "lasting"... I saw a couple of threads about this. One was asking if having more sex would really help you last longer, I believe. So, did ANY of those issues ever get resolved? And is MIL still living with you guys?


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

mineforever said:


> Just curious "Jack" there are posts referring to you previously wanting anal sex with spouse and it no going over well. My husband is uncircumsized also and anal sex was quite frankly..oww..oww.. and double oww at first. He is large to start with and longer than most...that extra skin makes him even thicker. Extra lube and take slow at first and now it is very enjoyable.
> 
> I would recommend you sit down with her and dicuss both issues. If ypu are not comfortable with getting cut tell her. Ask her why she would ask and that it offended you. Comunication...communication.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well we actually discussed the anal issue at length.I still feel the way I feel,but there's no point in us keep to discuss when she already said no....There were some arguments that resulted from my anal sex requests and it was the beginning of a rough patch.We are doing better now.Some have suggested that my wife is trying to "punish"me by getting me circumcised...I don't think this is the case.I don't think she is still all that upset over me bugging her about the anal sex....She doesn't have a history of trying to "get me back"when I do something she doesn't like....


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

So how did she ask the question...was it just in passing or was it a request for you to setup the appointment? My husband has complained a lot about he wishes he had been circumcised. ..cleanliness is a real issue, it is very easy to get bacterial rashes when not circumsized. I asked him once if he ever really considered it...said "heck no to painful". That was the end if the conversation...I wasn't asking cause I wanted him to do it done was just wondering it really bothered him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Jack, there are a few of your threads I have seen no resolution to... just...trailed off/abandoned. Have you come clean to her about your "happy ending" lap dance?
> Did you ever decide what was being done with her sister's child (did you adopt her or let her go into foster care)? Ummm... oh, and your issue with "lasting"... I saw a couple of threads about this. One was asking if having more sex would really help you last longer, I believe. So, did ANY of those issues ever get resolved? And is MIL still living with you guys?


Unfortunately the child has been placed in foster care.It was somewhat of a mutual decision.And I'm still dealing with the premature ejaculation,and we aren't having sex everyday as I was talking about in the other thread.Mother in law still lives with us and it makes the sex kind of awkward, as I feared would be the case.But it is still good.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

mineforever said:


> So how did she ask the question...was it just in passing or was it a request for you to setup the appointment? My husband has complained a lot about he wishes he had been circumcised. ..cleanliness is a real issue, *it is very easy to get bacterial rashes when not circumsized.* I asked him once if he ever really considered it...said "heck no to painful". That was the end if the conversation...I wasn't asking cause I wanted him to do it done was just wondering it really bothered him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OMG really? How has our species survived for millions of years? How do the billions of men in the world survive that have not been subjected to MGM ? Why don't all the other species with forskin get all these bacterial rashes? My dog must have better hygiene. 


My favorite joke:

Why do dogs lick their balls?

Because they can. 

Sounds like your husband could use more oral. :smthumbup: or a yoga class.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Fortunately, you didn't go through with that, or if you did, you never posted about it. And never brought THAT subject up to her either. She probably would have cut it off right then and there, had you said you were going to pay for it, just to have your way!
> 
> Have you come clean to her about your "happy ending" lap dance?


Well I didn't tell her about those things because it would have been very foolish to do so.We were trying to work things out.That would have been maybe the dumbest thing I could do.I doubt we would have made the progress we've made in the last month or so if she had known these things.And she was just saying something last week to her friend about how she doesn't understand why married men go to strip clubs,so of course I wasn't going to bring that up.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> You have ignored that fact that FGM is equivalent to cutting off a man’s dVck so that he cannot enjoy sex. That's quite a bit different than cutting off lose skin.


Your analogy doesn't hold. A woman who suffered through FGM still _might_ have some enjoyment, and can conceive a child through PIV sex.

A man without a penis can't do either.


----------



## Zing (Nov 15, 2012)

sorry Jack for the thread jack and I'm with everyone else on the advise that you should only EVER do it if it was your OWN decision to do so. 
As for the rest of the debate, I'm chiming in not to say one is less worrisome than another - just a few observations I've made on this matter. A few posters seem quite traumatized and emotionally moved about the issue and I have no right to judge that.

For some reason many forms of society/religion have advocated that male circumcision = more accepted and favourable. I come from a religion that neither advocates nor dismisses it so I'd say to each his own...
However, I must say that I stand by the observation that many more circumcised men I've seen seem generally less traumatized in adolescence/adulthood by the procedure (unless they had a medical nightmare) than the women who've had to undergo FGM.

I think most of it comes down to how the procedures are carried out. In the western world, I'm guessing that many of the circumcision procedures are carried out under sedation by the expertise of a medical professional in hospitals. On the other hand, I assume FGM is not carried out in hospitals since its illegal. 
I am aware that this is not the case for many young boys in the underdeveloped world and I feel they must undergo exactly the same trauma as a girl undergoing FGM. 

However, I have never seen any reports where girls have ever had the luxury of sedation and hospital wards for their FGM. The only videos I've seen of FGM are of 7-12 year old girls being forcefully pinned down by their female family members while an older lady does extremely crude painful stuff down there. 

If done medically and with some respect for the child undergoing it (for whatever reasons - religious or otherwise) such practices would definitely reduce trauma to the child by leaps and bounds, but not everyone world over seems to want to do it that way. Some scary looking older adult using a crude unhygienic knife and needle on you without any form of painkillers/sedation while everyone else in your family pins you down is the worst form of child abuse (in my books) - whether the child is a boy or a girl. 
I think the reason this debate springs up is because in the bigger picture, a percentage of male boys circumcised are subjected to it in this crude manner while most (if not all) girls subjected to FGM have to undergo FGM very agonizingly. 

Having said this, one must also agree that the reasons behind circumcision or FGM have age old chauvinistic reasons behind them.
The boys being circumcised are being done so in the apparent hope that they could go on to have a better/more hygienic sexual life in future.
The girl's genitals being mutilated are so that she doesn't become promiscuous or develop sexual feelings as its sinful to do so for her in general.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Zig, I respect your thoughtful post but I have issues with several of your points.

As many state the forskin is not just some unnecessary loose skin. It is a protective shield for the naturally mucus membrane called the glands. When it is removed it fundamentally changes the nature of the glands. It essentially dries up, and becomes more like normal skin with less sensitivity. Ever had dry toung? This loss of sensitivity may be a benefit for PE in you 20s and 30s, but becomes a huge problem in your 40s and beyond. It takes more and more pressure and friction to excite those nerve endings. Unless a women is very consistent with kegels the vagina is just not tight enough to provide the necessary stimulation. This is one of several reasons many men begin to prefer masturbation, anal and find the need for more intense and psychologically stimulating sex acts. Good old PIV just doesn't cut it anymore like it used to. 

It is not common practice to use effective anesthesia on newborn infants in the US for several reasons. Topical is not very effective and general anesthesia is very risky especially for a newborn. The procedure costs money and insurance companies don't want to pay for it. The medical community has been under intense pressure recently to change its scientific stance and "recommend" MGM, because insurance companies increasingly will not pay for the procedure because it is not medically necessary. 

Sure the the physical pain caused by MGM is barbaric because it is so unnecessary except in rare cases, but getting squeezed out of a garden hose is not very comfortable either. The bigger issue is the trauma caused later in life that your sexual organs were mutalated causing disfunction AGAINST YOUR WILL. By people making a PROFIT off your suffering. You cannot deny the profit motive for hospitals in the US and religous leaders generally do not charge explicit fees for their services, but "tokens of appreciation" are expected. The accepted practice of hospitals selling the forskin to tissue brokers can also not be denied. 

All in all the deck is fairly stacked against a male infant, at least in the US.


----------



## Zing (Nov 15, 2012)

yes... If the procedure is being carried out in ways that do not involve basic integrity -ie. done by medical professionals, with use of sedation and basic privacy for the child involved...then its barbaric - be it girl or boy... and I'm guessing it would be equally painful for both...

I am not aware of how much sedation they use for infants in hospitals since anaesthesia is used on newborns & neonates during other medical procedures/surgeries etc....

as for whether its necessary/beneficial or not... I personally dont have an opinion on it...I'd leave it to individual choice


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

No woman will ever come between my foreskin and me.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

Jack I,

I think it's really silly of her to ask you to get circumcised after she's been having sex with you all these years uncircumcised. What were the circumstances under which she asked?

I personally am not at all attracted to the look of uncircumcised penises, and that could be the case for her as well but I doubt it since she married you "un-cut".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Can we stop the thread hijack? A link has been provided for the thread with a debate about the propriety of circumcision. How about staying on topic? For all those who want to argue about whether circumcision should ever be performed, go over to that topic.

Even taking into account all of the OP's prior threads, which displayed a striking cluelessness regarding relationships, the answer to this one is easy: No circumcision unless there is a compelling medical reason.

And yes, there can be compelling medical reasons. One of our sons is uncircumcised and the other was circumcised at a few months because of a raging penile infection.

But we've heard of no compelling reason here.


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack I said:


> My wife and I have been married for 6 years.She never has told me she has a problem with my uncircumcised penis.Yesterday she asked,"Do you ever think about getting circumcised"?And the discussion went on.It seems she doesn't like my uncircumcised penis.I've done a lot of reading online about this today.A study actually said that circumcision removes 20,000 nerve endings from the penis.And it is widely reported that uncircumcised men have more sensitivity.Im upset and confused.I do not want to get circumcised.My wife actually claimed to have told me this before.Her brother got circumcised years ago,and she claims to have talked to me about getting circumcised when she told me about her brother.That had to have been a one sentence or something of that nature and not a full conversation because I would have remembered it.So do any men have experiences with their wives wanting them to get circumcised?Any women prefer an uncircumcised penis?Why?Have you ever told a man you wanted him to get circumcised?


The question I have is to you make sure you keep your package very clean? That was one reason my wife did not like uncircumcised men. Which when were dating was more common than cut men like myself. My DW also for some reason liked the look of a cut man.

Contrary to the notion of sensitivity loss, some men find it to be better sensitivity, all depends on foreskin. I think you need to find out the root reason why your wife may want to you to get cut.

Americans went from being uncut, to cut to now the norm seem uncut. Only reason I have read about this is my DIL both did not want grandsons cut. I read up on it out of my own curiosity. It seems a very interesting debate as to pro and con of either or option.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Apparently he is, based on his reply. I already asked 

It's not the cheese, then again, who the heck would admit even on a forum he's got cheese down there lol


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

aribabe said:


> Jack I,
> 
> I think it's really silly of her to ask you to get circumcised after she's been having sex with you all these years uncircumcised. What were the circumstances under which she asked?
> 
> ...


Better watch out, Aribabe... you might get called shallow, too. 
But I would guess RD's assessment applies to you, as well, right... *spousal bias*?


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

aribabe said:


> Jack I,
> 
> I think it's really silly of her to ask you to get circumcised after she's been having sex with you all these years uncircumcised. What were the circumstances under which she asked?
> 
> ...


We were discussing some sexual matters and then we stopped talking for a few seconds.She then said,"Hey,do you ever think about getting circumcised?I paused for a second and said no....She claims to have told me before that she would prefer the way it looks if I were to get circumcised,but I don't remember this................So what is it about an uncircumcised penis that you don't like?I think women are just used to circumcised penises and thats why they don't like uncircumcised penises.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

I've never had any complaints......

Don't do it, nothing is better than OEM!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

just a little snip and all will be well.........NOT

something else is up.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

MrAvg said:


> My wife and I would not be married if I was uncut.
> Just as you mentioned, that is her preference. Lucky me.
> 
> As to your post, Jack has made some unique posts.
> You seem to tie it up all well in your analogy.


Whoa is it really that serious?You mean to tell me you make a woman laugh,show her love and affection,protect her,etc.,and she can't be with the man because he is uncircumcised?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Jack I said:


> Whoa is it really that serious?You mean to tell me you make a woman laugh,show her love and affection,protect her,etc.,and she can't be with the man because he is uncircumcised?


AAAANNNNNNDDDDDD...... there are some who wouldn't be with a man who IS circumcised... It all comes down to PERSONAL preference. Your point being?


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

I dont see the big deal, if that would make her love my penis more than Id be at the doctors office quick. You need every advantage you can get.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> AAAANNNNNNDDDDDD...... there are some who wouldn't be with a man who IS circumcised... It all comes down to PERSONAL preference. Your point being?


I understand what he's saying. If I thought me being circumcised or not was a deal breaker to my wife then I would find it shallow that my parents decision at my birth dictates weather I'm worthy of being with her. Not character but skin on my member is the criteria.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

So it sounds like she wasn't really serious, it sounds almost like a passing thought to me. Myhusband has said, would you ever consider getting a pericing etc, but it's not a serious question. She may be a woman who has a prefernce for the look of a circumcised penis, but since she's been sleeping with ou uncut all this time then I doubt it. Maybe she was thinking aloud?

I just don't like the look of the shriveled skin mostly, or the head peaking out of it, or the glossy stickyness that seems to accumulate on the tip... idk lol. 

I'm most likely pretty biased though, I've only been with cut men intimately, and have only ever seen an un-cut penis once in person.



Jack I said:


> We were discussing some sexual matters and then we stopped talking for a few seconds.She then said,"Hey,do you ever think about getting circumcised?I paused for a second and said no....She claims to have told me before that she would prefer the way it looks if I were to get circumcised,but I don't remember this................So what is it about an uncircumcised penis that you don't like?I think women are just used to circumcised penises and thats why they don't like uncircumcised penises.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

aribabe said:


> So it sounds like she wasn't really serious, it sounds almost like a passing thought to me. Myhusband has said, would you ever consider getting a pericing etc, but it's not a serious question. She may be a woman who has a prefernce for the look of a circumcised penis, but since she's been sleeping with ou uncut all this time then I doubt it. Maybe she was thinking aloud?
> 
> I just don't like the look of the shriveled skin mostly, or the head peaking out of it, or the glossy stickyness that seems to accumulate on the tip... idk lol.
> 
> ...


If you haven't seen them flaccid then you wouldn't always know. Any guy who you've only seen or felt hard may not be cut and it would be hard to tell.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't think i've ever seen a guy hard, in person, without also seeing him flaccid. The one man i saw who was uncut, i was unable to be intimate with, but i did seem him flaccid.

idk, it's really not particularly important.I suppose we all have our "thing" that we just can't "get down" with. :smthumbup:



Thundarr said:


> If you haven't seen them flaccid then you wouldn't always know. Any guy who you've only seen or felt hard may not be cut and it would be hard to tell.


----------



## TLCTugger (Sep 14, 2011)

Thundarr said:


> Any guy who you've only seen or felt hard may not be cut and it would be hard to tell.


I think if someone had a LOT of experience, they would know immediately. Foreskin feels REALLY good, and the intact man is a lot more responsive and there is much less friction - and more of a plush filled up feeling - for intercourse.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

roostr said:


> I dont see the big deal, if that would make her love my penis more than Id be at the doctors office quick. You need every advantage you can get.


You'd really undergo a procedure to make her want your penis more? Sorry, but if my fiancee told me that (or even if she was my wife) I'd be openly discussing an exit strategy with her if she didn't change her thinking.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> If I thought me being circumcised or not was a deal breaker to my wife then I would find it shallow that my parents decision at my birth dictates weather I'm worthy of being with her. Not character but skin on my member is the criteria.


Totally agreed. It's very shallow.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

MrAvg said:


> Yes if you wish to put it that way.
> People have preferences, she likes a penis that is cut.


Exactly. And I find it interesting that I haven't seen, in all the time I have been on here, any woman who prefers uncircumcised penis being called shallow... unless I missed those posts somewhere.... :scratchhead:


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Exactly. And I find it interesting that I haven't seen, in all the time I have been on here, any woman who prefers uncircumcised penis being called shallow... unless I missed those posts somewhere.... :scratchhead:


I have no doubt there are women who prefer men that are uncircumcised and women who prefer circumcised and some will take either or they just like all kinds of penises.

It is a woman's preference, there is nothing shallow about wanting your husband's penis to be attractive to you. 

Just as there are men who like large breasts and some who prefer smaller breasts. A few of my friends main attraction to their wives were the size of their breasts.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Exactly. And I find it interesting that I haven't seen, in all the time I have been on here, any woman who prefers uncircumcised penis being called shallow... unless I missed those posts somewhere.... :scratchhead:


Preference isn't shallow. There's a couple of posts in the thread though where it's a high enough priority to have kept two posters (you&hubby, avg&wife) from being married to your spouses without circumcision (or so it sounds). So I imagine my wife telling me this and how I would feel about that. I was circumcised at birth so it wouldn't change anything except it would make me wonder exactly what criteria made her decide I was the guy for her. We watch porn on occasion and she has made comments about it but not showstopping/dealbreaking comments.

And to be clear Maricha, This one thought feels shallow to me but you have consistenly proven to be the opposite of shallow so it's merely a difference of opinion.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I agreed with Thundarr. Perference is fine. I prefer a woman with a larger breast size (not mega-huge or anything, but more than a handful on each side ) . Now, if I was single and started dating a wonderful lady, someone who had a great personality, shared many of the same ideals as me regarding children, life, finances, etc. and someone I thought was marriage material, I wouldn't suddenly toss that out if I found out her breasts weren't quite as big as I would like.

Would it be a bit of a disappointment? Sure, but there is so many other qualities that make up for it, that there's no way I'd toss aside a great women just because she doesn't wear a D-cup, something that was decided for her before she was even born and she had no control over (outside of surgery).

If someone honestly said they'd toss aside a wonderful man because he was circumcised/uncircumcised, then to me, they are pretty damn shallow. I mean I can understand there is limits to physical attraction, such as if the man/woman is morbidly obese or something, but over the size of her boobs or over whether or not his penis has some extra skin on it? That's weak sauce to me.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Exactly. And I find it interesting that I haven't seen, in all the time I have been on here, any woman who prefers uncircumcised penis being called shallow... unless I missed those posts somewhere.... :scratchhead:


I have not been on TAM long enough to know a deep history here, but in greater society men are consistently called shallow for having *sexual bias*. 

I am curious what you or others consider the limits of that sexual bias are. You hinted that there are limits earlier when referencing breast size or something "similar"

If it includes race are you a bigot? Is asking a wife to get a boob job equivalent to asking for a circumcision? I was always taught a women that cared about what kind of car you drove was shallow. Maybe that isn't the case. 

So what is being shallow or should that label just be tossed aside ?


----------



## peteG (Feb 12, 2013)

I got circumsized when I was about 23. Foreskin was too tight and was causing pain.

I kinda always wanted it that way, and I was having trouble with PE which I also attributed to the ultra sensitivity that I now miss...

It was pretty painful, and was a rough two or even three weeks...then guess what...you have a brand new penis you have no idea how to use!!!

No joke it took me a long time to figure everything out...you lose the natural lube, masturbation has never been as good, blow jobs are still good, but not as good as they were. I could rub up against any part of as girl and it felt good...now I only like to rub up on the soft parts. Sex didn't change much...its always awesome.

If everything works, don't mess with it. I hate how I've got to lube up almost everytime to make it happen. My PE stopped completely, but I think that was just getting older, when I hit 27 I finally got control. Now at 33 it takes too long sometimes.

I'm not regretful I got circ'd - I just wish I never knew how good it felt to not be. Ooh, one thing that way better is not having a foreskin to get in the way when I pee...sometimes that would make a real mess!!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

MrAvg said:


> Yes if you wish to put it that way.
> People have preferences, she likes a penis that is cut.


Och I don't have but this makes me cross my legs anyway.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jack how are things going?


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

StargateFan said:


> I have not been on TAM long enough to know a deep history here, but in greater society men are consistently called shallow for having *sexual bias*.
> 
> I am curious what you or others consider the limits of that sexual bias are. You hinted that there are limits earlier when referencing breast size or something "similar"
> 
> ...


There was a thread recently started by a man whose wife was appearently putting on wieght. He wanted to know if he was shallow for wanting her wieght to stay with his attraction zone. 

You should read it. I don't believe anyone thought he was shallow. I don't think we have a choice about what we find attractive sexually. It is either there or not. 

If a man like big boobs he should marry a woman with them. If a woman likes a circumsided penis, she should marry a man with one. 

It not shallow to be attracted to a type and go for that type. If we all liked the same thing you could not say there is someone for everyone. 

I have a strong preference for one over the other. I won't say what it is but I do and I don't think I am shallow. I had no control over what appealed to me, it was just there. 

I think it is unfair to ask a partner to change themselves to fit a preference after the wedding ceremony. That not fair.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> Jack how are things going?


Thanks a lot for asking.My wife actually joked today that we we're not having sex again until I get circumcised.She still wants me to get it done.But I'm still not really that willing to entertain it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, people are buying foreskins while others are cutting them out!
Overcome the effects of circumcision with SenSlip, the artificial retractable foreskin.

:rofl:



> Thanks a lot for asking.My wife actually joked today that we we're not having sex again until I get circumcised.She still wants me to get it done.But I'm still not really that willing to entertain it.


I would have just said "Sure, let's start with you" and watch her squirm.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Wow, people are buying foreskins while others are cutting them out!
> Overcome the effects of circumcision with SenSlip, the artificial retractable foreskin.
> 
> :rofl:
> ...


"SenSlip provides a A feeling of warmth, security and self-esteem...It is available in Caucasian Pink and now in a Mid-Brown color"....LOL


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL I didn't read that part :rofl:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Jack I said:


> Thanks a lot for asking.My wife actually joked today that we we're not having sex again until I get circumcised.She still wants me to get it done.But I'm still not really that willing to entertain it.


Jack, look, I know that my personal preference is circumcised, but if, by SOME chance, my husband had NOT been circumcised before we met/got married, and if we married anyway (keep in mind, folks, I never saw uncircumcised until AFTER he and I married, and I was looking up info because of the controversy behind circumcision), I would not, ABSOLUTELY WOULD NOT request that he get it done just to make me happy. If ANY man still has a foreskin, the ONLY reason he should even entertain the thought of getting it done is if there is medical necessity for it. Period. Don't do it, Jack. She married you, knowing full well that you had a foreskin.

Now, has she gotten any plastic surgery to remove excess skin from her rapid weight loss? There's a reason I ask this....


----------



## Open up now let it all go (Sep 20, 2012)

Jack I said:


> My wife actually joked today that we we're not having sex again until I get circumcised.She still wants me to get it done.But I'm still not really that willing to entertain it.


The ****..? Tell her to get lost.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack I said:


> Thanks a lot for asking.My wife actually joked today that we we're not having sex again until I get circumcised.She still wants me to get it done.But I'm still not really that willing to entertain it.


what...the...****...

Tell her you don't like her nipples and you'll lop off your foreskin if she peels off a nipple.

Frankly, I think she knows this is an unfair demand and is expecting you to stand up for yourself, thereby using it as a reason to not have sex with you. 

Check if an affair is going on, just to rule it out. Besides, there has to be a reason she suddenly wants a circumcised penis badly, maybe it's because she's already getting one? Hate to be the one to say it, but there's no harm in checking and ruling it out.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Maricha :iagree: Thanks for becoming more educated on the subject. I learned something also from your comments.

To be fair there are some not medically necessary reasons. As the recent studies show from subjects in sub-Saharan Africa, if a male insists on having unprotected sex, there is a slight but statistically significant decrease in the risk in contracting HIV. This makes perfect sense because it changes the the glands from a mucus membrane ( permeable), to a dry hardened calloused state. (Less permeable). It also became a common practice with nomadic desert cultures because of the arid conditions and difficulty in keeping it clean in that dusty arid environment. From watching History channel those desert sandstorms cause dust to get into everything and would cause WWII soldiers watches to stop functioning. 

I wonder how she would react to you suggesting she have surgery to turn her vagina into a hardened, dry, calloused hole. She could always use lots of lube when she wanted to have sex. It would probably eliminate any funky odor issues and certainly reduce the incidence of yeast infections. Sounds like justification to me. 

So Jack I suggest you tell her you are all game if she wants to join you in becoming a desert nomad, or go to sub-Saharan Africa and have lots of unprotected sex with the local inhabitants suffering from an HIV epidemic.

Indoor plumbing is a true modern marvel.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Now, has she gotten any plastic surgery to remove excess skin from her rapid weight loss? There's a reason I ask this....


Thats a good question.She has definitely has excess skin from her weight loss, especially her arms.I think it looks a little nasty,to be honest..I never say anything about it though....No she's never gotten any surgery to remove the skin.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Jack I said:


> Thats a good question.She has definitely has excess skin from her weight loss, especially her arms.I think it looks a little nasty,to be honest..I never say anything about it though....No she's never gotten any surgery to remove the skin.


Has SHE ever mentioned wanting to get it? Now, you COULD tell her that you don't find all that excess skin attractive, but you never said anything because you didn't want to hurt her. It's elective. No one HAS to get the skin removed. Just as, in this case, if you were to get circ'd, it would be elective...you don't HAVE to do it. So, don't do it just to make her happy. Now, if you're thinking of using it as a bartering technique...don't. She needs to want to remove that because SHE wants it, just as your foreskin should only be removed because YOU want it. You are an adult, you can make your own decision about it. If it's not medically necessary, I wouldn't do it...


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

This is one of the most astonishing demands I think I have ever come across.

As a woman I cannot in my wildest dreams imagine insisting that my partner be circumcised unless there were sound medical reasons for it (in which case I would assume he would want it done anyway).

As it happens I have never been with a circumcised man. I have also never been with one who did not clean himself properly. Rest assured I would boot out anyone who wasn't clean.

Foreskins are fun! Keep it.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

David B said:


> Lots of women prefer a circumcised penis and for many reasons. The reasons are as follows - visual - they hate the sight of a covered penis when limp - it is UGLY - when cut it looks erotic even when limp - like it is ready for them and action, cleanliness - intact men often do not clean their penis before they present it for sex - either oral or penetrative - and it smells bad and tastes worse. Disease - cervical cancer, HPV and generally being a breeding ground for nasty things.
> 
> I know of women whose husbands are intact that would really prefer that they be clipped - they never want that worm stuffed into their mouths - or near their mouths....
> 
> ...


You can put sex everyday in a contract. You cannot enforce that contract. The sex does not have to be good. Read the "corpse position" thread. What's the penalty going to be ? 10 lashings? 

Could you describe the bad taste in more detail ? From your experience. 

Vaginas are a breeding ground for all sorts of nasty things and odors if not properly cared for. So your answer to that would be what? 

HPV does not appear spontaneously. It is an SDT. STDs are one of the most highly preventable diseases that exist. 

So when you get pleasure from your penis it is only from the glans, the rest of it can be completely ignored ?

The 20,000 nerve endings comes from science. Are you one of those that does not believe in science ? Try this experiment. Next time you are about to taste an OEM penis ask the owner if you can rub some sandpaper over his foreskin. You could also go to a hospital and ask a new mother who is about to mutilate her child if you could pinch her son's foreskin since it wont hurt him anyway. Observe the baby's response.


----------



## MeditMike80 (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't do it unless YOU want to do it. In the long run, I don't think very many women care if a guy is circumcised or uncircumcised. I'm not circumcised and my wife didn't even notice until we had been fooling around for a few months. All she ever said was "Oh, I never noticed that you're not circumcised" and that was all we ever talked about the subject.


----------



## Sunshine1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

ClimbingTheWalls said:


> This is one of the most astonishing demands I think I have ever come across.
> 
> As a woman I cannot in my wildest dreams imagine insisting that my partner be circumcised unless there were sound medical reasons for it (in which case I would assume he would want it done anyway).


:iagree:

A penis, is a penis, is a penis, is a penis. 
She needs to get over it. 
In the mean time start bugging her for a boob job.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

My first thought was WTF!!!!!! This girl is CRAZY.... And let it go at that. Then It crept into my thick skull. 

She has read somewhere that uncircumcised men can transmit things like HPV, chlamydia, etc... more easily than guts who have been cut. 

Now she is fixated on it, feels uneasy about it, but dosn't want to tell you her reasons because she dosn't want to make you feel as if she thinks you aren't clean......In this context, it makes perfect sense.......


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> My first thought was WTF!!!!!! This girl is CRAZY.... And let it go at that. Then It crept into my thick skull.
> 
> She has read somewhere that uncircumcised men can transmit things like HPV, chlamydia, etc... more easily than guts who have been cut.
> 
> Now she is fixated on it, feels uneasy about it, but dosn't want to tell you her reasons because she dosn't want to make you feel as if she thinks you aren't clean......In this context, it makes perfect sense.......



I would just like to add....From Monty Pythons "The meaning of life"

Isn't it awfully nice to have a penis? 
Isn't it frightfully good to have a dong? 
It's swell to have a stiffy, 
It's divine to own a dic-k. 
From the tiniest little tadger
To the world's biggest pric-k!
So three cheers for your willy or John Thomas.
Hooray for your one-eyed trousers snake. 
Your piece of pork, 
your wife's best friend,
Your Percy or your coc-k.
You can wrap it up in ribbons,
You can slip it in your sock.
Just don't take it out in public,
Or they will put you in the dock ...
And you won't 
come 
back.:smthumbup:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Sunshine1234 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> A penis, is a penis, is a penis, is a penis.
> She needs to get over it.
> *In the mean time start bugging her for a boob job.*


Ummmm... I don't think that will work. Considering how much weight she has recently lost, I think she already WANTS to get that. So, she would probably be more than happy to make THAT agreement.... boob job if he gets circ...


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Agreed Maricha.

I don't want my wife doing anything surgical to hers. The risk of loss of sensitivity isn't worth it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't do it!

How rude of her to ask.

Ask her to get her vag tightened. That should help a bit.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Honestly, I still think this isn't about whether or not she likes circ vs not circ.... I think it's about all the sh!t he has pulled on her the last few months and this is her lashing out at HIS sh!t. My personal preferences make no difference here, and as stated before, he should NOT get it done unless MEDICALLY necessary. 

And about the boob job comment...if her problems are/were anything like mine, then hers IS medically necessary.


----------



## MeditMike80 (Dec 29, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Don't do it!
> 
> How rude of her to ask.
> 
> Ask her to get her vag tightened. That should help a bit.


What is he to do if she agrees to this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Enjoy it.

He doesn't have to give in to cutting off a body part. Dang. For her to ask has done damage. I loved the uncut penises that I've been with. Way better, imo, than cut. More friction goin on. Rawr.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> My first thought was WTF!!!!!! This girl is CRAZY.... And let it go at that. Then It crept into my thick skull.
> 
> She has read somewhere that uncircumcised men can transmit things like HPV, chlamydia, etc... more easily than guts who have been cut.
> 
> Now she is fixated on it, feels uneasy about it, but dosn't want to tell you her reasons because she dosn't want to make you feel as if she thinks you aren't clean......In this context, it makes perfect sense.......


If he hasn't given her these by now, he doesn't have them and would only get them if he's screwing around behind her back. If she thinks he's doing that, then she should leave, not ask for a medical procedure.


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

Jack I said:


> My wife and I have been married for 6 years.She never has told me she has a problem with my uncircumcised penis.Yesterday she asked,"Do you ever think about getting circumcised"?And the discussion went on.It seems she doesn't like my uncircumcised penis.I've done a lot of reading online about this today.A study actually said that circumcision removes 20,000 nerve endings from the penis.And it is widely reported that uncircumcised men have more sensitivity.Im upset and confused.I do not want to get circumcised.My wife actually claimed to have told me this before.Her brother got circumcised years ago,and she claims to have talked to me about getting circumcised when she told me about her brother.That had to have been a one sentence or something of that nature and not a full conversation because I would have remembered it.So do any men have experiences with their wives wanting them to get circumcised?Any women prefer an uncircumcised penis?Why?Have you ever told a man you wanted him to get circumcised?


Adult circumcision is a hell of an ordeal. If she asks that of you, I can only imagine how much you must get henpecked on a daily basis.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> If he hasn't given her these by now, he doesn't have them and would only get them if he's screwing around behind her back. If she thinks he's doing that, then she should leave, not ask for a medical procedure.


Well, there WAS that happy ending "lap dance" a year ago...so he says. And, he DID contemplate, pretty seriously, going to a prostitute because he had felt entitled to anal. He has, since, stated that he WON'T go to a prostitute for it.... but the idea came up when she refused something she was uncomfortable with...so not so far fetched.

No, I'm not saying he IS cheating. But it isn't so far "out there", now that the idea has been voiced...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

ExiledBayStater said:


> Adult circumcision is a hell of an ordeal. If she asks that of you, I can only imagine how much you must get henpecked on a daily basis.


How about reading the rest of his threads and the sh!t he's pulled on HER before you make such a lame comment... mmmmk?


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

David B said:


> Lots of women prefer a circumcised penis and for many reasons. The reasons are as follows - visual - they hate the sight of a covered penis when limp - it is UGLY - when cut it looks erotic even when limp - like it is ready for them and action, cleanliness - intact men often do not clean their penis before they present it for sex - either oral or penetrative - and it smells bad and tastes worse. Disease - cervical cancer, HPV and generally being a breeding ground for nasty things.
> 
> I know of women whose husbands are intact that would really prefer that they be clipped - they never want that worm stuffed into their mouths - or near their mouths....
> 
> It is not that big a deal - but use it to make a deal - if you do this for her - exactly what is it that you want in trade in return - how about an agreement to have sex x days per week - forever - non negotiable and put it in writing - with a penalty clause.... Let the negotiations begin....


You have suggested that I get this done,and even went as far as saying I won't enjoy a satisfying sex life without me being circumcised.You put UGLY in capital letters.You even used a derogatory term for uncircumcised penises,"worm".All this would lead me to believe that you are siding with my wife here...As far as the "sex contract"...Im not sure.I've commented on TAM before about my wife and I having mentally and emotionally unattached sex and the way it makes me feel stupid afterwards.I suspect that sex that we are having only because of a "sex deal"would be cause a similar feeling.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

David B said:


> EXACTLY
> 
> She can have entirely VALID reasons for wanting his penis to be trimmed. If he EVER wants to have a satisfactory sex life with her - well he will be visiting a urologist to get himself circumcised. Now that she has actually come out and said it to him - she will NEVER change her mind about accepting his penis.
> 
> Now relax - there are millions of men who do just fine with a circumcised penis.


And there is no guarantee that I would be one of them.I may lose lots of sensitivity because of this.And I think it's tough to say that she will NEVER accept my penis and say that I'll never have a satisfying sex life.These things would seem to be tough things to judge seeing as how you don't know our full situation.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> If he hasn't given her these by now, he doesn't have them and would only get them if he's screwing around behind her back. If she thinks he's doing that, then she should leave, not ask for a medical procedure.


Exactly.Why are people even discussing the possibility of STD's as part of the reason why she would want me to get circumcised?


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> How about reading the rest of his threads and the sh!t he's pulled on HER?


That's pretty time consuming and I don't imagine anyone does that. It seems like you personalized this.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

ExiledBayStater said:


> That's pretty time consuming and I don't imagine anyone does that. It seems like you personalized this.


Well she has given me some good advice so I'll cut her some slack.But she always brings up my other threads and the fact that I gave my wife a hard time about not giving me anal.I don't think the anal situation is related to the circumcision situation.I was pissed off about the no anal,and she was pissed off about the way I was acting.We were sexless for about 1 month.During this month we did a lot of talking,and it seemed like we were on the right track and doing better,so I don't think the circumcision thing is her reacting to the anal thing.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

ExiledBayStater said:


> That's pretty time consuming and I don't imagine anyone does that. It seems like you personalized this.


You would be surprised how many go back and read back stories. Or, they at least read more of the thread, where someone has likely posted some more to the story.

Hey, don't get me wrong, I don't think he should get it done if it's not medically necessary. I just don't think it's fair to make such assumptions about his wife when many of us DO remember his back story...including the anal thread he deleted after getting ripped apart by most of the posters when he stated he'd just go to a prostitute for it...because HE felt he was entitled to it by virtue of that piece of paper. He has, thankfully, changed his mind about the prostitute... and he has stated he no longer badgers her about the act. Still sticks in the mind when things like this thread come up. Along with his happy ending lap dance.

So, how do you figure I have personalized this? Sorry, I don't follow.... :scratchhead:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Jack I said:


> Well she has given me some good advice so I'll cut her some slack.But she always brings up my other threads and the fact that I gave my wife a hard time about not giving me anal.I don't think the anal situation is related to the circumcision situation.I was pissed off about the no anal,and she was pissed off about the way I was acting.We were sexless for about 1 month.During this month we did a lot of talking,and it seemed like we were on the right track and doing better,*so I don't think the circumcision thing is her reacting to the anal thing.*


Ok, if you truly don't believe it was that... what DO you believe is behind the request?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Jack I said:


> You have suggested that I get this done,and even went as far as saying I won't enjoy a satisfying sex life without me being circumcised.You put UGLY in capital letters.You even used a derogatory term for uncircumcised penises,"worm".All this would lead me to believe that you are siding with my wife here...As far as the "sex contract"...Im not sure.I've commented on TAM before about my wife and I having mentally and emotionally unattached sex and the way it makes me feel stupid afterwards.I suspect that sex that we are having only because of a "sex deal"would be cause a similar feeling.


Honestly, Jack, I do agree with you on this. I think David B's post is quite a bit... personal.... yours isn't the only thread I have seen him post this stuff. 

In case you were even considering it... do NOT take that man's suggestion. Honestly, it will only make things worse to have a "contract" like that. I think you see that anyway...

As for my bringing up that thread... well... like I have said here, my thought is it may still be festering underneath, even if it seems you had things all sorted out. Here's another thought... Jack, is there ANY possible way she has seen your account here/your posts???


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> So, how do you figure I have personalized this? Sorry, I don't follow.... :scratchhead:


Well, I see that you haven't personalized it, although your response suggested a negative emotional reaction.

You're right that I characterized the wife based on the OP. If my opinion were more relevant to the wife's well-being, I would have been more careful.

Besides, I did not comment on whether or not he merits the henpecking


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Honestly, Jack, I do agree with you on this. I think David B's post is quite a bit... personal.... yours isn't the only thread I have seen him post this stuff.
> 
> In case you were even considering it... do NOT take that man's suggestion. Honestly, it will only make things worse to have a "contract" like that. I think you see that anyway...
> 
> As for my bringing up that thread... well... like I have said here, my thought is it may still be festering underneath, even if it seems you had things all sorted out. Here's another thought... Jack, is there ANY possible way she has seen your account here/your posts???


Well we do use the same computer.And she's seen me looking at TAM before.But I doubt she's ever seen my posts,because if she read them she could easily figure out it was me.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Ok, if you truly don't believe it was that... what DO you believe is behind the request?


I think she doesn't like the way it looks and probably never has.She was probably scared to tell me before,because she didn't want to lose me.I literally cried today while thinking about this next part...But I think she wasn't scared to ask me to get circumcised now because she is not as concerned with losing me now because things aren't going as good as they have been in previous years.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Jack I said:


> Well we do use the same computer.And she's seen me looking at TAM before.But I doubt she's ever seen my posts,because if she read them she could easily figure out it was me.


That's my point, Jack... she COULD have figured them out as yours... and rather than lay into you, this was her "lashing out". Hey, I could very well be wrong.

My husband knows I frequent TAM. And he could EASILY figure out which screen name is mine...even if I didn't stay logged in. But then, I don't mind if he reads my posts. Tbh, I would welcome it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Jack I said:


> I think she doesn't like the way it looks and probably never has.She was probably scared to tell me before,because she didn't want to lose me.I literally cried today while thinking about this next part...But I think she wasn't scared to ask me to get circumcised now because she is not as concerned with losing me now because things aren't going as good as they have been in previous years.


That may be it. But Jack, I still think, regardless of the reasons she may give.... if there is no MEDICAL reason to get it done, don't do it! I can't stress that enough. Personal preference aside...as RD stated early on, my preference is for MY HUSBAND, who happens to be circ'd. Maybe if I wasn't "spoiled" by it, I would feel differently regarding preference. But I would never ask any man, be it a man I was dating or my husband, to get it done (assuming my husband hadn't been done, of course). Don't do it, Jack. You know that the problems between you are NOT going to magically go away just because you got the foreskin cut off. Then what happens if you can't work things out with her, for whatever reason? You will be unhappy with your circ'd penis.... and with yourself for giving in to her demands.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Jack I, just to let you know, should you decide to have your foreskin snipped for your wife's benefit, it is a surgical procedure and NONE o f those are risk free.
It can go wrong and if it does, you will be the ONLY one out anything.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Well, there WAS that happy ending "lap dance" a year ago...so he says. And, he DID contemplate, pretty seriously, going to a prostitute because he had felt entitled to anal. He has, since, stated that he WON'T go to a prostitute for it.... but the idea came up when she refused something she was uncomfortable with...so not so far fetched.
> 
> No, I'm not saying he IS cheating. But it isn't so far "out there", now that the idea has been voiced...


Which doesn't change anything about my post. If she fears he's screwing around, she should leave, not ask for a medical procedure that only reduces the chances slightly in terms of transference of the illness, not prevent it. If he gets an STD for example, snipped or not, she'll have a very good chance of getting it from him eventually.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

I personally am turned off by uncut because of the extra cleaning issues. I wouldn't not marry a man for that reason as the most important thing is who he is as a person, but I'm glad hubby is cut. I would be too grossed out to give him BJ's if he wasn't knowing that bacteria and moisture can be trapped in the skin fold.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The foreskin is a terrible, terrible thing... to waste

I assume by now you have already told your wife something like "well, is it a dealbreaker", "no? ok then shut your trap, it's NOT going to happen"

Unless you want to end up a customer for fake foreskins if you and your wife don't end up together, I suggest you keep the knife far away from your essentials.


----------



## MeditMike80 (Dec 29, 2012)

curlysue321 said:


> I personally am turned off by uncut because of the extra cleaning issues. I wouldn't not marry a man for that reason as the most important thing is who he is as a person, but I'm glad hubby is cut. I would be too grossed out to give him BJ's if he wasn't knowing that bacteria and moisture can be trapped in the skin fold.


I always find this argument laughable when it's made by a female because they seem to forget how much more bacteria laden and dirty their genitals are than a males. No matter how much they wash themselves, it just comes with the territory of how their anatomy is laid out. I'm in no way saying women should have their genitals surgically altered. Women who make this argument need to realize that their genitals are much dirtier than a man's. In men, everything is out in the open, so to speak. Even if he's uncut, it's easier to clean all the skin folds than it is in a female. This can be evidenced by the fact that women are at much higher risk of UTIs than men are.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

David why do you insist on being so rude with other members who's opinion is different to yours?


----------



## MeditMike80 (Dec 29, 2012)

David B said:


> This is WAY too much fun - do you have a kick me sign hanging from your butt?


Circumcision fetishist,

I find it funny that since a few people have made you look stupid that you're now back tracking under the guise of getting a rise out of people. There's a written record of your stupidity and you can never get away from that. Everyone can easily look at your history and see how moronic, childish and immature you've acted and continue to act. In fact, it sounds more like you're upset about having been circumcised than anything else. Those who are comfortable with their own bodies rarely put others down. Sounds like you have some serious inferiority complex going on there, friend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

David B said:


> *Because respect is a mirror* - what you give you can expect to get. When they denigrate me or my opinion that is what they can expect themselves.
> 
> There are people out there who use the word mutilation to describe circumcision and to make their points. Mutilation implies a loss of function - a penis has two functions - urination and sexual intercourse - a circumcised penis works fine for each purpose - it is not mutilated it is enhanced - and dare I say it - perfected.


You are right about one thing... respect is a mirror. If you want your comments to be respected, perhaps you should respect the other posters, rather than bait them.... and maybe adhere to the forum rules.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Jack, if you are still following your thread, I apologize for my part in escalating this pathetic nonsense the last few pages.

What you need to do is sit down and discuss with your wife why she chose NOW to make this request, rather than BEFORE you married.... and before you had sex many times over and she never complained to YOU about it. 

I still maintain that, while MY preference is for my husband's circumcised penis, and we chose to get our sons circumcised as well, YOU should not do it unless there is a medical reason for it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

David B said:


> I found this site recently by accident - and could care less - it is just a passing fancy and it is some times just too easy to play whack a mole when provocative statements like teaming with bacteria down there come out from a woman.
> 
> I take it from your comments that you don't like to receive ORAL sex? I happen to enjoy providing my Wife with orgasms - and I am apparently pretty good at it - because she gives me a lot of opportunity to do so. Most of these come in the form of Oral sex. If it were not for Oral sex or vibrators or manual stimulation many women would be denied pleasure and they are every bit as entitled to sexual fulfilment as men are.
> 
> From the sound of things you are not a lover of oral sex - that is very very sad. Think of all the orgasms you must be missing.


While I know David has been banned at this point, I also know "he" can still read posts. So, I will answer the questions regarding oral. I actually DO love oral sex... both giving and receiving. As I have stated multiple times, in various threads, oral/manual stimulation are the only ways I have ever been able to orgasm. So... safe to say I am NOT lacking in the orgasm department. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## MeditMike80 (Dec 29, 2012)

David B said:


> you still there smegma head
> 
> No I love my clean penis - and it gets a work out each morning too.
> 
> ...


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

*LittleDeer* said:


> David why do you insist on being so rude with other members who's opinion is different to yours?


Hahahahah BANNED


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> and we chose to get our sons circumcised as well


Why? Shouldn't that be their decision to make? What if they regret this when they reach adulthood?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

TheStranger said:


> Why? Shouldn't that be their decision to make? What if they regret this when they reach adulthood?


Of course that gets picked out of my post. My husband and I made the decision together. I have posted it quite a few times already. I believe, even in this thread, but also in others. Where our first son was born, there were no mohels, and because *I* am not Jewish, we didn't believe one would do it anyway. For the second son, we were in an area we could find a mohel, but again, *I* am not Jewish. 


That is the condensed version of my replies. Please, don't turn this into a debate, again. This thread isn't the place for debating whether or not my husband and I should have gotten our sons circumcised. The oldest, being old enough to understand the difference, has indicated no resentment or anger or anything toward us because he was circumcised. And his dad has no problems with his own, having been done when he was a baby as well.

So please, now that I have answered, again, leave it off this thread. The answer is in other threads, including, I believe, a debate thread in a different sub-forum.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

This is 20+ years ago, when my wife and I had been dating for about a year, I asked her if she had any issues with the fact that I was uncircumcised...

Her: "Seriously?"

Me: "Just wondered"

Her: "Why? There is no way it could work any better."

Awesome

Oh, and for the poster that shall not be named, as some of you know- my wife is a doc, and she has never quoted any of the non- scientific bs seen in these threads. It's called soap.

Jack, this is a false topic being raised by your wife. She's never had an issue up till now. As others have noted, I agree that it's just a weapon being used based on the current state of your marriage.


----------



## Jenna123 (Mar 18, 2013)

After several years of marriage my husband developed forskin problems and had to have a circumcision (we are in the UK where such things are unusual).
Two years later I am used to the 'new' version and to be honest, apart from looking slightly more attractive it does not make much difference to me.
However, it had effected my husbands behaviour (for the better, in my opinion). He is less able to 'ahem', handle himself, and is much more dependant on me to keep him happy. It has, to be honest, made me the boss in bed and I like it!
He has to keep in my good books if he wants to be happy, and I make sure he does, in bed and out of it.
I wonder if the wife of the man who started this thread knows this, and that's why he wants him done?
I am against circumcising babies, but recommend it for any wife who wants to take control. Sisters unite!


----------



## vspinkgrl (Dec 4, 2012)

I prefer cut but wouldn't go into a marriage thinking he will undergo surgery later. If it's not cut from jump then I wouldn't pursue it out of my own fairness to myself and to him. Your wife definitely has something underlying going on. Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

Jenna123 said:


> I am against circumcising babies, but recommend it for any wife who wants to take control. Sisters unite!


This battle of the sexes mentality is why many people think twice about marriage. Wow.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Jenna123 said:


> I am against circumcising babies, but recommend it for any wife who wants to take control. Sisters unite!


WTFE! 
My circumcised husband is in control. Always has been, always will be. I'll initiate on occasion, but HE is the one in control, as WE prefer. "Sisters unite"? My ass! I'd rather "untie" those particular bonds of sisterhood!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> WTFE!
> My circumcised husband is in control. Always has been, always will be. I'll initiate on occasion, but HE is the one in control, as WE prefer. "Sisters unite"? My ass! I'd rather "untie" those particular bonds of sisterhood!


What's she talking about is that masturbating is far less pleasurable for her husband so he's much more inclined to have sex instead of masturbate. 

Goes back to the real reason circumcision was pushed to begin with: it reduced masturbation before the widespread availability of lubricants.


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

DO NOT DO IT. That is an asinine request and you WILL regret it, dearly.


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

It's an utterly barbaric and unnecessary ritual.


----------



## debbysteelefen (May 12, 2013)

I have a good idea why.

I am 42, been married for 20 years. I am unable to have vaginal sex or receiving oral due to health problems and havent for many, many years.

On top of that, I have an agreement with my husband and I date other men, kind of an open marriage but not exacly.

Because of my problems down south, most of the sex I have is me giving blowjobs. Now me saying that, I don't date uncircumsided because they don't usually do a good job at keeping their penis clean under the foreskin and that is the most discusting thing.

Sorry for being too graphic.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe theres more to it then what shes telling you. There was more to my issue then just wanting him to get it done for no reason. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/showthread.php?t=51149


----------



## doctorrs (Apr 13, 2017)

You should do what your wife tells you to do. She is what you should be thinking of pleasing. Her whims and her pleasure are all that matter. She rules and you obey. Welcome to the modern world ruled by women.


----------

